# crazy story



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok so I went to help my friend pick up this new goat from our friend up in Leslie. So we get there and of course looking at all her new babies. She had these spotty babies...and she knows how I love dotty babies (herd name is lots o'spots ) lol and I was in love with this baby next thing I know I have bought a new spotty baby !!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks I'm so excited her grandma is finished and her mom is getting close !!! Great lines


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! Very pretty!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Tee hee...you softy! Sure is cute though!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wicked cute! What's your new kid's name?


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol I am a softy and ironically her name is Lilly along with my miniature dachshund! Lol


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Helping a friend can be dangerous. She is a cuty.


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

Congrats on your new baby


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

Soooo cute!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Adorable!! You can stop anytime, right?


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks guys lol we have decided to call her freckle


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Frosty1 said:


> Adorable!! You can stop anytime, right?


Lol


----------

